# Game 43: Pistons @ Nets--01.31.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 43
Detroit Pistons @ New Jersey Nets**
Tuesday January 31st, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 22-20


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Chauncey Billups*</td><td>*Rip Hamilton*</td><td>*Ben Wallace*</td><td>*Tayshaun Prince*</td><td>*Rasheed Walalce*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>19.5</td><td>21.7</td><td>8.2</td><td>14.2</td><td>15.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>3.3</td><td>12.4</td><td>4.5</td><td>6.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.6</td><td>3.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>2.3</td><td>2.5</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Antonio McDyess*</td><td>*Maurice Evans*</td><td>*Carlos Arroyo*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.7</td><td>6.1</td><td>3.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.9</td><td>2.5</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.0</td><td>.7</td><td>3.4</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.9</td><td>24.1</td><td>12.3</td><td>18.5</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.5</td><td>7.2</td><td>4.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.8</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.0</td><td>3.6</td><td>4.2</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.2</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Pistons*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Rip Hamilton 21.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 12.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Chauncey Billups 8.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.98</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 1.54</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .85</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 2.37</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.3%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Darko Milicic 51.6%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 39.4%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Rip Hamilton 51.7%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 86.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Chauncey Billups 92.3%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>22-20</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>22-21</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>18-25</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>14-28</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>14-30</td><td>9</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>36-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>26-18</td><td>11.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>22-20</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>24-17</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>22-20</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>22-21</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>21-21</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>20-22</td><td>16.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:*
11.30.05 @ NJ: Nets 83- Pistons 93 

*Upcoming Games:*
February 14th, @ DET
March 26th, @ DET​


----------



## Vincanity15311

VC goes for 50 as the nets win and give detroit their 6th loss


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> VC goes for 50 as the nets win and give detroit their 6th loss


 thats the spirit!


----------



## justasking?

Great job on the game thread ToddMac. :cheers: 

The Nets has to play near-perfect basketball to allow itself to have a chance to win this game. Winning in itself has been difficult as evidenced by the 4 straight defeats, but now, we will be facing possibly the league's best right now. I hope the Nets will play intelligently and aggressively in this game.


----------



## Vincanity15311

the nets have a tendency to give the pistons all they can handle


----------



## Vincanity15311

and as of late, the pistons have been less dominant..winnin by slight margins


----------



## Aurelino

Kidd needs to show some pride and bounce back after being thouroughly outplayed by Ridnour. Going up against Billups and Detroit shoud provide enough motivation. I know fatigue has something to do with Kidd's performance, but he's not a future HOFer for nothing. Let's hope he comes out strong.


----------



## justasking?

Aurelino said:


> Kidd needs to show some pride and bounce back after being thouroughly outplayed by Ridnour. Going up against Billups and Detroit shoud provide enough motivation. I know fatigue has something to do with Kidd's performance, but he's not a future HOFer for nothing. Let's hope he comes out strong.


I agree. His performance as of late has been disappointing, particularly these last 2 games. I hope he comes back strong. This team needs him to step up. His leadership is very much needed right now.


----------



## Copper

Vincanity15311 said:


> and as of late, the pistons have been less dominant..winnin by slight margins


 The Pistons have been playing very lackluster and with the look of boredom on their faces for most of 3/4s until late in the fourth when they usually buckle down and get to work. It sounds conceited to say it( or type it for that matter) but they really havent been playing hard against the last few teams and it has shown to pretty much anyone watching. Against Millwaukee the Bucks own announcers were mentioning how it looked as though the Pistons were just toying with the Bucks until they needed to win.
I have posted numerous times that this type of playing is gonna catch up with em sooner or later( and its starting to look like later) Against the upper teams the Players dont have any problems getting up for the games and seem to play with energy all game. Thats why their losses have been to pretty much middle of the road or lower teams.


----------



## reganomics813

No matter how well or poorly the Nets have played this season, they get up for the Pistons. All I want to see is a hard fought game. I want to see the Nets we all know and love and I have a feeling they're gonna bring it to Detroit.


----------



## Air Fly

Nets must win this - 5 loses in a row isn't gonna be acceptable.

Expect the big 3 to have a huge night, don't be surprised if its a blowout.


----------



## theKidd-5

i'd be happy if we lost by a single digits....... ill be moree happy if we won tho....! GO NETS!


----------



## JCB

Since we're playing at home, I think we have a chance. If we were playing in DET, no way we win.


----------



## Vinsane

there is no way we win this game 22-21


----------



## GM3

We need to win this game, we lose Philly takes over the Atlantic.


----------



## Jizzy

I wonder if we can ask Stern to not even play this game and make it a loss already. I hate it when we get blownout at home.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

I know we lost earlier this year to the Pistons but this is a different team and we will bounce back and take this one.

Remember last year he blew them out with just VC and Kiddm I remember because I was watching it on Telemundo.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

jizzy said:


> I wonder if we can ask Stern to not even play this game and make it a loss already. I hate it when we get blownout at home.


u negative son of a *****


----------



## VC4MVP

on kidds career high 499 assist

We will win by a total of 980:

Nets-1000
Pistons-20

:cheers:


----------



## Jizzy

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> u negative son of a *****




Kid, don't ever say that again.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

jizzy said:


> Kid, don't ever say that again.


wat u gonna do?


----------



## Jizzy

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> wat u gonna do?




I'll get suspeneded for what I'll do.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

jizzy said:


> I'll get suspeneded for what I'll do.


u gonna internet bash me? oooooo scared


----------



## Jizzy

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> u gonna internet bash me? oooooo scared




No, I;m not. I don't wanna and I'm more mature then that. Don't start with me.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

jizzy said:


> No, I;m not. I don't wanna and I'm more mature then that. Don't start with me.


U just piss me off thats it. U always think we lose. Detroit is gonna be a good game. I say win cause im a fan. I think we gotta chance. U always say we lose. ur like vinsane. always predicting losses. u needa chill down with that garbage.


----------



## Jizzy

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> U just piss me off thats it. U always think we lose. Detroit is gonna be a good game. I say win cause im a fan. I think we gotta chance. U always say we lose. ur like vinsane. always predicting losses. u needa chill down with that garbage.




Bro, I only predict some losses and the ones I truly think we're gonna lose. We lost the last 3 and I predicted all loses. I know we're gonna win some and I'm frustrated with the play of the team. If you truly think we're gonna win against Detroit, then that's you. I think we're gonna lose.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

jizzy said:


> Bro, I only predict some losses and the ones I truly think we're gonna lose. We lost the last 3 and I predicted all loses. I know we're gonna win some and I'm frustrated with the play of the team. If you truly think we're gonna win against Detroit, then that's you. I think we're gonna lose.



hey, jizzy, have some faith in this team... you never kno the nets could come back..... jus calm down and show some hope to this team ^_^...


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> I know we lost earlier this year to the Pistons but this is a different team and we will bounce back and take this one.
> 
> Remember last year he blew them out with just VC and Kiddm I remember because I was watching it on Telemundo.



Yeah but VC scored in the 40s when the Nets beat the Pistons last year. Pistons r much improved since then b/c they lock teams down & now have the offensive punch to go w/ it due to Flip.


----------



## JoeOtter15

Vincanity15311 said:


> VC goes for 50 as the nets win and give detroit their 6th loss


They were just saying on espn that the few times any player has scored over 40 points on the pistons, the pistons won.

But still, the nets are gonna win. If they lose, I will never ever come back to this board again. Thats how much i think there gonna win. No, i *know* there gonna win. Everyone just relax and watch the nets make the pistons look like charlotte. :cheers:

This is the start of a 3-game losing streak for the pistons and the start of a 12-game winning streak for the nets. 12 games from now, the nets record is: 34-20


----------



## Intense Enigma

jizzy said:


> No, I;m not. I don't wanna and I'm more mature then that.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jizzy

In order to win, we must sacrifice the virgin.


----------



## VC4MVP

JoeOtter15 said:


> They were just saying on espn that the few times any player has scored over 40 points on the pistons, the pistons won.
> 
> But still, the nets are gonna win. If they lose, I will never ever come back to this board again. Thats how much i think there gonna win. No, i *know* there gonna win. Everyone just relax and watch the nets make the *pistons look like charlotte*. :cheers:
> 
> This is the start of a 3-game losing streak for the pistons and the start of a 12-game winning streak for the nets. 12 games from now, the nets record is: 34-20



Well then that means were still gonna lose, considering that we lost 2 charlotte at home b4 this season, and the pistons are gonna butt r*** us.


----------



## fruitcake

philly plays phoenix same day- so we have hope.


----------



## dshiznit5044

fruitcake said:


> philly plays phoenix same day- so we have hope.


thats gonna be another 300 point game
there will be no defense whatsoever in that game

i really hope the big 3 all play tomorrow and are healthy so we at least have a chance aagainst the pistons.


----------



## Brian.

I expect a close game tommorow. It might sound funny but I hate being on long winning streaks because to me it just feels like we are due for a loss. Hopefully since we played ****ty against the Lakers we will play much better tommorow. GL guys/gals


----------



## tr_west

I'm going to the game tonight :banana:. Hopefully we stay in it to the 4th.


----------



## SeaNet

Anyone else expecting a thorough shelacking (sp?) tonight? W/ JKidd banged up, I see little resistance from the Nets coming tonight. Hopefully they'll prove me wrong, but the prognosis doesn't look good.


----------



## eddymac

Hopefully the Nets will pull out a win.


----------



## ghoti

SeaNet said:


> Anyone else expecting a thorough shelacking (sp?) tonight? W/ JKidd banged up, I see little resistance from the Nets coming tonight. Hopefully they'll prove me wrong, but the prognosis doesn't look good.


This is pretty likely, BUT...

_That's why they play the games!


_The team and all of us should be psyched to play the best team in the NBA.

What's the motto?

*BRING IT!*


----------



## GM3

ghoti said:


> This is pretty likely, BUT...
> 
> _That's why they play the games!
> 
> 
> _The team and all of us should be psyched to play the best team in the NBA.
> 
> What's the motto?
> 
> *BRING IT!*


Nets havent Brought It since the Boston game.


----------



## JCB

I'm pumped for this. Let's Go!


----------



## ghoti

Grandmazter3 said:


> Nets havent Brought It since the Boston game.


Those other teams weren't the best team in the NBA!


----------



## Vinsane

3 keys to winning
defense
rebound
offense


----------



## Jizzy

I'm picking up good vibes from this game. We have to sacrifice someone to help them win. Volunteers?


----------



## GM3

bump. Game about to start, Kidd and RJ are going to start.


----------



## Vinsane

well it is almost game time


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> In order to win, we must sacrifice the virgin.


 Jeez, it's just a basketball game, no one is going to kill ghoti!

:bsmile:

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Nets control the opening tip.

Carter goes front rim.

RJ blocks Hamilton, Hamilton gets it back, shoots, misses.

Kidd to Carter, puts it up, misses, Krstic w/ the tap, no, out of bounds, Nets ball.

Jefferson off the screen and misses.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Hamilton hits.

Collins to Krstic, backing up, and Krstic hits.

Hamilton off the screen, Carter w/ the board.

Carter to RJ, RJ to Kidd... 3!!!

2-5, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

As a vince fan i am will be the first to say vince won;t have a good game


----------



## Petey

Prince for 3, no good...

Nets miss.

Prince comes up short again.

Carter in the post, stripped, ball knocked off his midsection, Pistons' ball.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Petey can do play by play and I'll be commentator. Like the Mike Breen and Bill Walton.


----------



## Petey

Sheed high off glass. 

Carter miss, Krstic misses...

Hamilton to Prince for an Alley Opp.

Carter w/ the tip.

6-7, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Pistons' w/ the air ball.

Krstic blocked.

Sheed misses the 3.

Krstic running the floor, and Krstic pushes it to a 9-6 lead.

Saunders' TO.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

why are they runnin iso's for kristic do they know who he is playin


----------



## AJC NYC

If we make alot of threes we will win this game


----------



## AJC NYC

Nets up 9 to 6


----------



## AJC NYC

pistons call a Time out that they dont need


----------



## Lord-SMX

hells yea


----------



## Lord-SMX

we just have to keep it going strong


----------



## Lord-SMX

we only have 15 members here... wtf we usually have like 50


----------



## Jizzy

We better not make Sheed look like King Kong round here.


----------



## Vinsane

why are they drivin so much they can;t really expect to make layups against the wallace's and who is guardin billups


----------



## AJC NYC

What happened to everyone on this board


----------



## Vinsane

well there goes the game


----------



## Brasil

They are probably in the game.


Go NEts. :cheers:


----------



## Vinsane

why whenever the nets talk in the papers about how good they tend to play they play like crap


----------



## AJC NYC

well u know the Pistons arent gonna get in any foul trouble due to the fact that they can do anything they want on the defensive end and not get any foul calls u will see throughout the game


----------



## SetShotWilly

Rj is 0-5
Carter is 1-4

They need to get going...soon


----------



## Petey

...

13-14, Nets.

McDyess hits from the left on an angled jump shot.

Jefferson drives, and fouled by Big Ben.

Going to the line.

Vaughn in for JKidd.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ hits both.

Arroyo is in and he brings it up.

To Rip, and hits.

Carter over Hamilton, misses.

Nets w/ the steal.

Prince w/ the steal and goes the distance.

19-16, Pistons.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter with the layup.

Prince misses, Krstic w/ the board.

Vaughn to Cliff, to Krstic... HITS!

19-20, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Hey where is everyone? I love it when there are like a 100 people here. It makes me wanna talk more.


----------



## Petey

Vaughn is called on the blocking foul.

Wright is on the floor.

Wallace is cutting, and lays it in.

Nice pass by Arroyo.

RJ beats ben Wallace off the dribble.

Rip races it down... RJ w/ the steal as time runs out.

21-22, Nets.

End of the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

why the hell is wright playin against the pistons frank is a *******


----------



## squaleca

go figure RJ and VC struggling and were leading i dont understand this game!!!


----------



## justasking?

That certainly was better than we might have expected. Considering RJ is 1-6FGA and VC is 2-7FGA.


----------



## Brasil

Wright can play defence.

We need his defence to stop Rip Hamilton.


GO Nets. :cheers:


----------



## Petey

McDyess draws the foul to start the 2nd.

Padgett on the floor.

McDyess score?

12 lead changes in the game.

Wright misses.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

watch how detroits lead skyrockets


----------



## HB

Frank actually played Wright and against the pistons too. WOW!


----------



## Petey

Rip misses, another Piston miss.

Vaughn to Padgett, and it's good.

Foul called on Wright.

23-24, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Vinsane said:


> watch how detroits lead skyrockets




Vinsane, my man. You gots to chill.


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Frank actually played Wright and against the pistons too. WOW!


I was about to say that. I hope he can play well with the minutes he is being given.


----------



## Petey

Hamilton with the runner, fouled by Padgett... bucket is good.

Nets call TO, when we return Rip will be at the line for the 3 point play.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Wright is playing with no confidence whatsoever.... He needs to start believing himself.. because him playing like this wont help the team or his chances of getting more minutes...


----------



## AND1NBA

The Pistons are in a lay-up line.


----------



## Brasil

McDyess would be so good in Nets.

Put Kidd back Frank. 

GO NETS :cheers:


----------



## VC_15

Brasil said:


> McDyess would be so good in Nets.
> 
> Put Kidd back Frank.
> 
> GO NETS :cheers:



No thanks, McDyess has become a jump shooter.. and that's exactly what the nets dont need..


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

jizzy said:


> Vinsane, my man. You gots to chill.



What's with you?

Carter goes 2-7 and your mad.


----------



## HB

VC_15 said:


> Wright is playing with no confidence whatsoever.... He needs to start believing himself.. because him playing like this wont help the team or his chances of getting more minutes...


You can thank Frank for that


----------



## Jizzy

Yea, the lights are bright but Kidds' got a short fuse, don't snooze. He's been handeling the game so long, his thumbs bruise.


----------



## Petey

Sorry that was McDyess, and he completes the 3 point play.

Vaughn curls his way to the hoop, and ties it up at 26.

Wallace misses the 3.

Vaughn to Jefferson, running the floor... challenging Evans, gets a clean shot up, can't convert.

Pistons ball.

McDyess gets it inside. Hits.

28-26, Pistons.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

doesnt rj have the flu or somethin
why is he playin so much


----------



## GM3

Wright!


----------



## Vincanity15311

good look wright


----------



## Petey

WRIGHT CHALLENGING BIG BEN!

CONVERTS!

Arroyo fouled by Vaughn.

JKidd coming in.

28-28.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

Antoine Wriggggght Wit Da Layup Take Dat Mr. Wallace In Ur Faceeee


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> *WRIGHT CHALLENGING BIG BEN!
> 
> CONVERTS*!
> 
> Arroyo fouled by Vaughn.
> 
> JKidd coming in.
> 
> 28-28.
> 
> -Petey


Good for the kid! :clap:


----------



## GM3

BOOOOO!! Jason Collins needs to bring back the FRO!


----------



## Jizzy

If scoring on Big Ben doesn't get your confidence up, nothing will.


----------



## pinoyboy231

grandmazter3 welcome back! havent seen u in a while =)


----------



## GM3

Wright taking the hit!


----------



## Petey

Arroyo hits both.

Delfino holding Carter, called away from the ball.

Billups in for Arroyo.

Wright to Carter, block by McDyess.

Pistons turn the ball over.

Delfino with the offensive foul.

Nice play by Wright.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

Wright Takes The Charge!


----------



## pinoyboy231

Antoine Wright Wit Da Sgood Position! Offensive Foul On Delfino


----------



## GM3

pinoyboy231 said:


> grandmazter3 welcome back! havent seen u in a while =)


Thanks.


----------



## Vincanity15311

why cant he dunk!


----------



## Petey

Carter misses.

Sheed hits and is fouled.

Bad play Cliffy...

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Swipe?!? bull**** call


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

What is with Carter tonight?


----------



## Vinsane

lead now 5


----------



## Vinsane

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> What is with Carter tonight?


same can be said about rj


----------



## Jizzy

They'll be ups and downs, smiles and frowns. Share withy me fairy tales I make belive.


----------



## GM3

Wright is quick.


----------



## GM3

Carter for 3


----------



## GM3

come on rookie box him out!


----------



## HB

How many missed layups in this game


----------



## Jizzy

When it comes to making bread, Kidd's got the keys to the bakery, all these other players are just showing that there game is fakery.


----------



## GM3

OT: Philly losing to Phoenix by 15.


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> How many missed layups in this game


Too many! :nonono: :nonono:


----------



## AND1NBA

Hbwoy said:


> How many missed layups in this game


 They look like they're trying to draw foul, but the Nets should know better. The refs don't call fouls on the Pistons.


----------



## Petey

... 

Kidd gets it off the inbound, from the time out.

Kidd down low to Krstic... HITS and going to the line for a FT.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krstic gets the shot and the foul.

damn, Wright was just starting to get a flow going


----------



## SetShotWilly

Grandmazter3 said:


> OT: Philly losing to Phoenix by 15.


Without AI, that was expected


----------



## Petey

Krstic pulls it to 1.

RJ called for a foul, his 1st.

Nets are over the limit.

Prince to the line.

Prince goes 1 of 2.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

Carter almost wit showtime


----------



## Petey

Carter going baseline, hits.

Tied up the game.

Sheed for a triple.

Carter misses the Alley Opp, ball goes high off the back of the rim.

Nets 3 second defensive.

Billups now has 7.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Blown dunks, blown lay ups, dumb fouls. Jeez and we are over the limit.


----------



## GM3

Krstic attacking that rim, go bigman go.


----------



## Vincanity15311

wat mobility


----------



## GM3

tied game at 40.

Detroit takes a timeout.


----------



## Petey

Sheed misses a 3 from 5 behind the ARCH... LOL

Out of bounds, Nets ball.

RJ is off, Kidd keeps it alive.

Carter to Krstic, he charges... loses Ben off the Screen, the running hook, and hits.

RJ w/ the slam off the miss on the break.

Tie game.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

Jeezy wit the left


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

We are putting it to Detroit tonight.

Just think if we still had Elden Campell.


----------



## Jizzy

VC's a bball phenominom, defying the rules of gravity. Practicing out early morn revising his strategy. Because Kidd made it, VC made it. Head in the clouds wondering where the hell RJ went.


----------



## Petey

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> We are putting it to Detroit tonight.
> 
> Just think if we still had Elden Campell.


In the same damn place?

Billups misses, McDyess keeps it alive.

Pistons foul called away from the ball, on Rip.

Kidd brings it own, to RJ in the post, fouled by Prince, RJ shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

jizzy said:


> VC's a bball phenominom, defying the rules of gravity. Practicing out early morn revising his strategy. Because Kidd made it, VC made it. Head in the clouds wondering where the hell RJ went.


You should put all your Raps together and make a song and become famous.


----------



## NR 1

go go go


----------



## Petey

Jefferson is good on both.

Nets up 2!

Billups blocked by Collins, Kidd brings it down, Pistons back.

Krstic with a running hook over McDyess... and HITS!

Nets up 4!

8-0 run.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

RJ fouled.

Nets up 2 after he hits both.

Collins rejects Billups.

Krstic again, he has hit against, both Wallaces and now McDyce.


----------



## justasking?

HOly coW! Krstic is on fire! :clap:


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

RJ making free throws, Yo Marc Jackson needs to go


----------



## HB

HEy Collins has 4 boards with 2 assists to boot, good to see


----------



## GM3

Vince is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## GM3

goaltending, 4 point lead. nice!


----------



## Petey

Hamilton converts.

Vince Carter puts it down, but he stepped out of bounds.

McDyess misses, Pistons get the tap, Rip misses, Kidd board.

RJ brings it down... w/ the floating runner...

McDyess called on the goal tending.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

keep it up


----------



## Petey

Prince misses, Collins to Kidd, to RJ... RJ from under the basket puts it up, misses, Rip comes away with it. misses the half court 3 to end the half.

42-46, NETS!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Grandmazter3 said:


> Vince is really starting to piss me off.


vince has taken 8 of his 12 shot attempts in the paint, i think he is trying...


----------



## GM3

Another missed lay up dammit!

Halftime we lead Detroit Basketball!! by 46-42.


----------



## Jizzy

Jumping johosophet. Imagine if we win


----------



## Vincanity15311

funny how many points we cud be up if we jus converted or layups/dunks


----------



## GM3

fruitcake said:


> vince has taken 8 of his 12 shot attempts in the paint, i think he is trying...


HE should try harder than! Im kidding of course but hes had some easy baskets and hes blown them.


----------



## JCB

jizzy said:


> Jumping johosophet. Imagine if we win


 always wondered how to spell that


----------



## justasking?

Well, it seems that the Nets are really trying to get this one. Good to see them ahead at the half. There were a lot of missed opportunities with the missed layups. But in the end, still good to see them ahead at the half.


----------



## squaleca

im starting to think that RJ is the prob with this team again???


----------



## Brasil

Hope we keep the lead in the third.

Because in the fourth quarter we can't lose.


Go NETS :cheers:


----------



## JCB

yes, yes, yes, yes, yes

thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## Vinsane

on the real
if vince continues to play the way he has in the first the nets will lose
nenad will not continue to make the pistons froncout look like fools
vince has to get going


----------



## pinoyboy231

that guy doin the halftime show looks like kidd lol


----------



## squaleca

vinsane just shutup!!!


----------



## GM3

If anyone cares Kobe with 23 points so far in the second.


----------



## JCB

Vinsane said:


> on the real
> if vince continues to play the way he has in the first the nets will lose
> nenad will not continue to make the pistons froncout look like fools
> vince has to get going


 you can tell the future? that's awesome!


----------



## VC_15

Grandmazter3 said:


> Vince is really starting to piss me off.



why?


----------



## Aurelino

Vinsane said:


> on the real
> if vince continues to play the way he has in the first the nets will lose
> nenad will not continue to make the pistons froncout look like fools
> vince has to get going


Should we dig out the "Krstic is soft and overrated" thread?:wink:


----------



## pinoyboy231

could we do a marc jackson for mcdyess?


----------



## Byrdman1531

Vinsane...the Nets are up 4 to the bets team in 10 years and your worried about Vinces production


----------



## Jizzy

Ok, we need to run the iso break with a quick step out to guard the arch. Next we run thew floor and convert while discombobulating the other teams defense. We get back and run a man to man with the quick pop and a occasional double but stick to your man.Just have fun guys.


That would be my speech to the players in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Dumpy

Chaser 55 said:


> always wondered how to spell that


W-I-N. geez, it's only been four games--thought you would've remembered.


----------



## squaleca

i say vinsane isnt aloud to mention VC in any of his posts or he gets banned!!!


----------



## Petey

Ah... a lead at half against the best team in the NBA, and the slowest game thread of the season?

-Petey


----------



## JCB

> W-I-N. geez, it's only been four games--thought you would've remembered.


I know! How could I be so clueless! :wink:


----------



## Petey

Grandmazter3 said:


> If anyone cares Kobe with 23 points so far in the second.


:yes:

And verus the Knicks too!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

I am glad that both Vince and Rj are shooting poorly and wer're leading... but also, it wont hurt if Prince is shooting 2/7 and Chauncey is shooting 2/6 and Rip is 3/12...You know Flip is going to get them back on track in the second half... let's just wish our guys stay focused and come out strong...


----------



## GM3

VC_15 said:


> why?


I was just frustrated when he stepped out of bounds for an open dunk, its not just him the whole team is missing opportunites.


----------



## JCB

One more half. One more half.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

coool is the score for real (srry i just woke up from a long nap) ^_^

hey everyone have faith in this team.... lol we could win it with the fans support


----------



## justasking?

VC_15 said:


> I am glad that both Vince and Rj are shooting poorly and wer're leading... but also, it wont hurt if Prince is shooting 2/7 and Chauncey is shooting 2/6 and Rip is 3/12...You know Flip is going to get them back on track in the second half... let's just wish our guys stay focused and come out strong...


Very true. And the Pistons have been down at the half or at the end of the 3rd and still, they won the game. So no reason to be complacent at this point. Im sure the Pistons will bounce back and come out strong in this 2nd half. The Nets just has to remain focused and now allow themselves to be blown out in any quarter. Should be a good game!


----------



## Jizzy

We can control the division if we win. Still one more half to go. Phoenix is giving Philly a good ***** slapping. Thank you Phoenix


----------



## Phenom Z28

WOOHOOO! I get back from work and the Nets are _winning_ against the Pistons! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

squaleca said:


> vinsane just shutup!!!


you can deny all you want what game have we won where vince hasn;t had a good game


----------



## VC_15

jizzy said:


> We can control the division if we win. Still one more half to go. Phoenix is giving Philly a good ***** slapping. Thank you Phoenix



this is the most organized post i've seen you type in a while.. repped... keep up the good work...


----------



## HB

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> WOOHOOO! I get back from work and the Nets are _winning_ against the Pistons! :banana:


You mean leading. I remember the last meeting so I wont be getting my hopes up


----------



## GM3

Bad start, hamilton with the shot and the foul.

46-45 nets.


----------



## Petey

Rip misses, Ben w/ the board.

Rip with the shot, hacked by Collins, and it's good.

Can pull it to 1.

Hits.

Carter to Krstic, in and out.

Carter ties up Billups.

His 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> You mean leading. I remember the last meeting so I wont be getting my hopes up


I know what you mean. And the Pistons will come back for sure. I just hope the Nets can pull out an upset somehow.


----------



## Vincanity15311

VC like a lineman


----------



## GM3

Vince cost us a basket.


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter wit his 3rd personal..


----------



## Petey

LOL

Nets in the open court.

Carter throws a block!

RJ hits.

Bucket waved off.

Carter's 3rd.

Hamilton misses.

Carter board.

Carter goes up... no one to give it to.

Turns it over.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Arrgghhhhhh...


----------



## Vinsane

vc picks up 3rd expect him to sit in next 2 minutes and nets lose


----------



## GM3

RJ nice move.

Vince seems a bit hesistant on attacking.


----------



## Petey

Billups turns it over.

Kidd to Carter, misses, Krstic board, to Carter to Krstic, blocked... Nets ball.

RJ with the fake off the inbound and hits!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hbwoy said:


> You mean leading. I remember the last meeting so I wont be getting my hopes up


Don't you *dare* add to the damper that my day has been.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Vinsane said:


> vc picks up 3rd expect him to sit in next 2 minutes and nets lose


You are really the optimist.


----------



## Vincanity15311

1st half: missed layups
2nd half: Turnovers

come on


----------



## GM3

Nets take time.

Lead down to 1

48-47.


----------



## Petey

RJ with the bad pass, off Krstic' feet.

Rip to Ben... Good.

Nets time out.

47-48, Nets; 9:16 to go in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

time out nets
48-47 nets 
9:16 left in the third


----------



## Vinsane

4 turnovers to start the 3rd


----------



## JCB

Vinsane said:


> 4 turnovers to start the 3rd


 hello mister good news!


----------



## NR 1

bad start


----------



## Vinsane

the nets should be afraid be very afraid


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic scores! Nets by 3.


----------



## HB

Kidd has been quiet in this game


----------



## pinoyboy231

if we cut off on our turnovers and our sloppy play we'll win

krstic wit da nice dunk wit the pass from kidd 

50-47 nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, and hits.

Nets up 3.

Krstic called for a foul away from the ball.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krstic with the slam, beautiful pass by Kidd.

50-47 Nets.

Defensive 3 on Krstic.


----------



## Jizzy

Vinsane said:


> the nets should be afraid be very afraid




My man Vinsane, you gots to chill my brother from another mother.


----------



## Petey

Actually defensive 3.

Pistons ball.

Prince misses.

Rip gets the ball.

Billups from down town.

51-50; Pistons.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

the lead no more


----------



## GM3

Mr. Big Shot with a 3

Kidd hits

52-51 Nets.

Billups loses it

Krstic gets fouled, will shoot 2.


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits.

Kidd w/ the steal.

RJ to Carter.

Find Krstic and he's fouled.

Foul on Rip.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic blocked by da RIM! lol jp goin to da line for two

we lookin alive baby


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic looked like a boy learning to dunk on that last play :rofl: He just hammered the ball at the rim.


----------



## HB

Vinsane a plea to you, cut out all the negative stuff. Its annoying


----------



## Petey

Krstic drops both.

Nets up 3.

Rip misses, nice D by Kidd.

Kidd is on Rip, Carter on Billups.

Krstic called on a foul, pushing Prince.

Pistons' ball.

Prince w/ the offensive foul.

His 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits both

17 for him.

3 Point Net lead

foul on Krstic (2nd) 

Offensive foul, yes! on Prince (2nd)


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter trying to dunk the rafters!!


----------



## Vinsane

collins suck


----------



## Petey

Jefferson is fouled, Prince w/ his 3rd, 2nd team foul.

OMG...

Why pass to Collins.

Misses, of course.

Kidd steal.

Carter going up...

Misses, but fouled by Prince, to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Prince another foul on RJ 

Collins cant fnish but Kidd gets it back and Carter flyes above Tay but cant finish will shoot 2 though, Air Carter, come on Vince we need more of that.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

"Vince wanted to make Tayshaun Prince his Frederic Weiss" Hehehehehehe


----------



## pinoyboy231

Prince Just Got Posterized!!! Holy ****


----------



## Vincanity15311

can i get a layup


----------



## Phenom Z28

Spinarkle is still giggling about that near orbit realignment by Carter :laugh:


----------



## NR 1

yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

RJ blows another layup, but Rip finishes.

Carter breaks Rip's ankles and hits.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

5 Point Net lead

RJ cant finish.

VC scores, broke RIP's ankles


----------



## GM3

Kidd with a 3!!!!!!!

Nets lead by 6.


----------



## Petey

...

Kidd from down town.

Nets up 6!

Defense!!! Defense!!! Defense!!!

-Petey


----------



## HB

6pt lead, good job


----------



## Petey

Foul on Collins.

Collins w/ the board off Evan's miss.

Krstic called on an illegal pick, his 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Foul on Krstic 3rd, dammit Curly stop fouling on the offense.


----------



## Jizzy

Give it up for the original, it's NJs finest.


----------



## justasking?

Keep that intensity!!! Go Nets!!!


----------



## NR 1

nice


----------



## VC_15

kristic 3 fouls are from Illegal deffense and Offesnive lol


----------



## GM3

Kidd loses it, but Wallace gives it back.

Collins hits nice!

8 poin Net lead.


----------



## Petey

Hamilton misses again, Kidd with the board, Kidd throws it away.

Ben Wallace w/ a bad pass.

Kidd brings it down.

To Collins.

SETSHOTWILLY!!!

Finally.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Billups down the lane, puts it up, Piston gets their hand on it... out of bounds, Nets ball.

Krstic to the bench, Robinson coming on the floor.

Cliff to Kidd, all NET!

Nets up 10.

Saunder TO?

Yup...

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Billups misses out of bounds but Nets ball, Krstic sits.

Uncle Cliffy is back.

Kidd hits

10 point Net lead!!!!!

Detroit Basketball takes a Time Out!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311

Nets meet poise. Poise meet nets... PLEASE BECOME FRIENDS A BRING US A WIN!


----------



## Vinsane

can we get vince to lead us away


----------



## HB

Wow Vince really has faith in Collins. Note to all, look what happens when the bigs actually CONTRIBUTE


----------



## JCB

Hell yeah baby! Hell yeah!


----------



## justasking?

This is such a pleasant surprise! Nice!!! Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

N E T S Nets Nets Nets


----------



## ghoti

YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!

That was awesome!


----------



## pinoyboy231

this is nets basketball!!!!!!


----------



## NR 1

they need Darko now :biggrin:


----------



## 7M3

If Collins had missed that shot, I think it would have sent me right over the edge.


----------



## JCB

7M3 said:


> If Collins had missed that shot, I think it would have sent me right over the edge.


 Set Shot Willie!


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Wow Vince really has faith in Collins. Note to all, look what happens when the bigs actually CONTRIBUTE


We we need KG. He contributes nightly!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

this is how you beat hte pistons. use their own game against them- balanced team effort.


----------



## HB

Sigh* I just realized Frank is yet to take any of the big 3 out this quarter


----------



## Vincanity15311

Frederck Weis Sighting


----------



## SetShotWilly

Hbwoy said:


> Wow Vince really has faith in Collins. Note to all, look what happens when the bigs actually CONTRIBUTE


Collins also has 7 rebounds and 2 assists. impressive


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> We we need KG. He contributes nightly!
> 
> -Petey


Hey gotta make use of what you have right now. Last I checked KG was still in a wolves uniform


----------



## GM3

Billups is fouled by Vaughn. He will shoot 2


----------



## VC_15

Vince with all these missed dunks.. I am sensing a highlight coming soon..


----------



## Brasil

10 point lead???


GO NETS!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Petey

Billups cutting, is fouled by Vaughn, his 3rd.

Carter is on the bench.

Nets are over the limit.

-PEtey


----------



## justasking?

ghoti said:


> YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> That was awesome!


YUP!!! Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## VC_15

VC_15 said:


> Vince with all these missed dunks.. I am sensing a highlight coming soon..


And Frank takes him out lol


----------



## fruitcake

VC_15 said:


> Vince with all these missed dunks.. I am sensing a highlight coming soon..


well vince is on the bench.


----------



## pinoyboy231

VC_15 said:


> Vince with all these missed dunks.. I am sensing a highlight coming soon..


he nearly dunked over prince i feel something cookin i no it :biggrin:


----------



## HB

Poor philly, thats really sad.


----------



## Noodfan

SetShotWilly said:


> Collins also has 7 rebounds and 2 assists. impressive


He must be effected from his twin last night.


----------



## Vinsane

why is vince sittin dumb dumb dumb frank


----------



## GM3

RJ misses but Vaughn rebounds

Cliffy with a 3 and another air ball.

Come on no jumpers attack that rim.


----------



## pinoyboy231

Vinsane said:


> why is vince sittin dumb dumb dumb frank


yo look at the score dude... more rest for vc is better for us


----------



## Petey

...

Billups knocks down both...

...

Billups to Sheed, misses from 3.

Kidd hits again.

Nets up 10 again.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

woohooo kidd with 15...but 3 assists?


----------



## GM3

Kidd hits back to 10 point lead.

Damn, Billups with a tough shot.


----------



## GM3

Robinson dont shoot please

Detroit misses though

No jumpers please!!!


----------



## Petey

Billups powers his way into the lane, puts it up off glass, has 16 now.

Kidd's pass to Collins is picked off.

Nets steal.

Kidd to Robinson, misses.

Evans misses.

Vaughn misses the jumper.

45 to go in the 3rd.

Foul called on Kidd as he goes for the steal.

Kidd's 1st.

Sheed to the line.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Damn, Kidd fouls and Nets are over the limit so Sheed will shoot 2.

Hits Both 

61-67 Nets.

33 secs left in the third.


----------



## Petey

Arroyo in for Billups.

McDyess in for Sheed if he can hit the last.

Misses.

Nets up 7.

-Pertey


----------



## fruitcake

finish the quarter strong nets!


----------



## squaleca

11 seconds come on nets u can do it!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

hamilton sinks the shot.. kidd NEARLY made the half court shot


----------



## Petey

RJ misses the 3.

Hamilton off balance and hits.

Kidd misses to end the 3rd.

Nets up 62-67.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

Se we're up after 3...:knocks on wood:


----------



## GM3

RJ misses a 3

Arroyo stripped

3.7 left in 3rd

and

RIP hits dammit!

67-62 Nets

5 point lead, WE CAN DO THIS, we need to stop taking jumpers and attack, put Krstic and VC back in the game.


----------



## Vinsane

did rj score that period


----------



## squaleca

yes end of 3rd nets win nets win!! wahooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

cmon nets we can win this thing!!!!


----------



## AJC NYC

You know what happens every time we lead after 3 quarters


----------



## NR 1

last period c`mon Nets


----------



## justasking?

Wow... we're actually up at the end of the 3rd. But its the Pistons.. so anything can happen.

Stilll.. Hmmm.. :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Jizzy

Please do not blow this game. I beg you.


----------



## pinoyboy231

AJC NYC said:


> You know what happens every time we lead after 3 quarters



HECK YEA WE DO!! LETS GO NETS!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## AJC NYC

I know we are gonna win this game


----------



## GM3

If we can pull this off it will be a huge confidence booster.


----------



## JCB

Please. Please. Please.


----------



## pinoyboy231

we've outscored the pistons through 3 quarters


----------



## SetShotWilly

Billups and Rasheed play really well in the 4th Q so they better watch out for them.


----------



## fruitcake

nice!! ners game on the score!! (for people living in canada)


----------



## GM3

Kidd cant hit a 3

Pistons lose it

Kidd gets it back and RJ with a reverse! nice!


----------



## Vincanity15311

Beautiful!


----------



## Petey

Kidd can't hit from down town.

Carter will check in at next stop of play.

RJ w/ the tip, Nets come away w/ the ball.

Kidd with the offensive board... to RJ, and with the reverse DUNK.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Evans misses the 3.

Kidd board, falling out of bounds, off of Robinson... LOL

Pistons' ball.

Krstic with the good box out.

Wallace w/ his hands on it.

damn... jump ball.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Dammit Robinson, Dammit!

VC back in

come on man! Gotta love big ben though.


----------



## GM3

bad pass by Carter and Billups hits a 3, nets take a time out, NOOOO

69-65 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Nets control off the tip.

Wallace pokes it aside.

AH... 76ers lose to the Suns.

Carter w/ the bad pass.

Billups pulls up and hits a 3.

65-69; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

agh cmon nets! we've GOT to finish the 4th STRONG


----------



## XRay34

That did it

Now Nets lose, Nets lack of ability to stretch lead and now billups hits clutch 3


----------



## mjm1

what are you doing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Just hope this game ends before 10 (of course w/ a Nets win)... the Shield is on, preview looked good.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> That did it
> 
> Now Nets lose, Nets lack of ability to stretch lead and now billups hits clutch 3


SHUT THE FOERUW$RWETR UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## justasking?

Come on Nets!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

**** you Billups.


----------



## XRay34

game over


----------



## pinoyboy231

nice try kidd 69-67...


----------



## GM3

Pistons score within 2 and Cliffy hits a 3

72-67 Nets.

big shot right there.


----------



## Vinsane

lead down to 2 after 10 point lead


----------



## fruitcake

cliffy is my hero


----------



## XRay34

billups sick 3

its so over


----------



## GM3

OMG Billups is just wow. Hits a big 3


----------



## NR 1

cliff for 3


----------



## Vincanity15311

im hatin chauncey more and more


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> lead down to 2 after 10 point lead


oh shut up this is the best team in the league we're talking about here


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the 3.

Billups to Rip, w/ the layup.

Robinson for the quick 3!

Billups with the 3!

Carter w/ the bucket.

Nets up 4 again.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

double billups!


----------



## HB

This is Billups quarter, somebody please put a hand in his face. Please!


----------



## XRay34

lol fouled from behind the arc

whata joke

5 seconds after he releases it


----------



## Petey

Delfino misses, Carter w/ the board.

... Carter hit on a reach in.

Rip's 3rd.

Carter to RJ. RJ slashing and misses, Pistons control the tip.

Delfino is fouled.

Carter's 4th.

-Petey

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter with a fadeaway

74-70 nets

Pistons cant hit a 3

Vince fouled by RIP

RJ cant hit

VC fouls Delfino, he will shoot 2, 4th on Carter.


----------



## mjm1

No No No No Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pinoyboy231

nets wit only 9 freethrows in da game we have to attack more!


----------



## fruitcake

Kidd For 3


----------



## Vincanity15311

Jason Kidd Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GM3

3 Point Net Lead

Kidd with a 3!!!!! OMG I LOVE KIDD

77-71 Nets


----------



## Petey

Delfino stinks, misses the 1st, hits the 2nd.

64% from the line for the season from a guard.

Sad.

Krstic to Kidd... *3!!!!*

18 points, 10 boards, 5 assists.

Wallace comes up short.

Robinson misses.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

Billups my god


----------



## XRay34

does billups miss


----------



## GM3

Robinson cant hit

Billups doubled and still hits 3.

double foul on Krstic and Rasheed.


----------



## Vincanity15311

carter too cute wit it


----------



## XRay34

vc lost this game single handedly with his pathetic passes and shots


----------



## mjm1

NOM N)N)___)(UJPSF Dv


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Rasheed's cranky because he's shooting 3-11.


----------



## fruitcake

thank god sheed loves taking those threes


----------



## GM3

VC another bad pass, both to Krstic . I dont if its Krstic cant handle it or if its Vince.

Sheed misses a 3


----------



## Petey

Billups hits a 3?

Krstic and Sheed called on a double foul.

Nets up 3!

Prince is back in the game now.

Carter's pass is picked off.

Sheed air balls the 3!

LOL

The crowd gives it to him.

3 of 12 from the field.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

carters forcin it.... 

sheed wit the AIRBALL FROM DOWNTOWN


----------



## Petey

Sheed picks up his 4th on RJ.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj gets fouled hard to the line for 2

timeout

77-74 nets

5:53 left


----------



## 7M3

Billup's is playing unbelievable. Three after three, with Vince right up in his face.


----------



## GM3

Anyone notice that Krstic cant handle passes from Vince?


----------



## NR 1

good


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Sheed Watch. 1-9 on three pointers.


----------



## 7M3

Grandmazter3 said:


> VC another bad pass, both to Krstic . I dont if its Krstic cant handle it or if its Vince.


The ball never even got to Krstic.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

We've got to hold on to this one

N E T S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## Vinsane

carter should stop passin the ball and shoot the damn ball only 4 shots in the second half compared to twice as many turnovers
stop passin and shoot


----------



## GM3

RJ hits both

79-74 Nets

Under 6 to play.


----------



## squaleca

VC with 3 fg attempts in the half i guess its a good thing since were winning!!!


----------



## HB

Krstic All Star said:


> Sheed Watch. 1-9 on three pointers.


And he is messing up my fantasy scores tonight


----------



## NR 1

rj makes both


----------



## Petey

Ah RJ hits both.

Billups to Sheed for 3.

Misses, Krstic has the ball taken...

Prince puts it up, McDyess called for clearing out.

Nets ball.

LOL

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic blows the dunk, right to Kidd.

Krstic is inside and scores!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krstic cant finish, missed lay up, and the big man redeems himself.


----------



## fruitcake

Krstic is tooo good


----------



## Vincanity15311

good resiliency


----------



## fruitcake

Yes


----------



## Vincanity15311

Woohoo a finished layup


----------



## Petey

Prince hits the 3!

Nets up 4.

Carter passes on the 3.

Carter gets the step, can't finish.

Carter w/ the block from behind, Kidd to RJ in the open court...

RJ gets it this time... LOL

No foul called... 

Kidd called on a foul, his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Tay with a 3

81-77 Nets

VC cant hit

block by VC and RJ lays it up on the other end

83-77 Nets

Dammit bad call come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Vincanity15311

that was clean


----------



## Jizzy

Take it easio


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

We are ballin' tonight


----------



## XRay34

refs turning into a joke and please guard the 3


----------



## fruitcake

man what a block by vince


----------



## mjm1

**** You Refs


----------



## GM3

RIP hits both 83-79 Nets


----------



## HB

Four starters in double figures. Pretty good!


----------



## CaptainFunk

I Believe!!!, Go Nets.


----------



## mjm1

JEFFERSON WAS FOUL>>PLIJWP; rlseptgrfsD BTRA4VGB ERFVT G


----------



## GM3

Foul on Krstic (5th)

3:17 to play and he sits?!?!?


----------



## VC_15

Vince should be shooting the ball from now on....


----------



## fruitcake

Damn It


----------



## Vincanity15311

Wat The ****


----------



## GM3

Jesus a lot of missed layups by both teams, crazy plays on both ends, good game.


----------



## XRay34

WOW JUST FN WOW 

butterfingers entire team all game and vc is a joke what is he now 6-20

bad passes, bad coverage wow


----------



## mjm1

nnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Petey

...

Jefferson misses, Krstic called on a over the back, his 5th.

Collins back in.

Rip to Prince, misses, Prince gets it back... misses, misses again, Collins with the board.

...

Pistons ball.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

NooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## NR 1

wild one


----------



## JCB

what was that? crappy possesion


----------



## GM3

Kobe with 35 points in like 28 minutes.


----------



## Vincanity15311

can i get a held lead


----------



## SetShotWilly

carter is going to the basket too strong


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> WOW JUST FN WOW
> 
> butterfingers entire team all game and vc is a joke what is he now 6-20
> 
> bad passes, bad coverage wow


what were you sayin when we were on that 10 game win streak


----------



## Vincanity15311

Thank U


----------



## GM3

come on hang on Nets

2 Point lead

83-81 Nets

VC with the Ooooop

4 point lead

Under 2 to play.


----------



## fruitcake

Vc!


----------



## Petey

Billups loses RJ, and hits the layup.

Kidd to Carter...

Alley OPP!

Nets back up 4.


----------



## XRay34

Chauncey Billups is the MVP


----------



## fruitcake

holy ****ing ****


----------



## mjm1

no no no nonooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Petey

OMG Billups from way way down town.

22 of his 30 in the 2nd half.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

and Billups hits dammmmittt!!!

1 point game 

give this man the MVP title he set me straight, he deserves it.


----------



## mjm1

No


----------



## pinoyboy231

billups omg... hes unbelievable...


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Why Chauncey, WHY :curse: :curse:


----------



## NR 1

someone take down billups :curse:


----------



## JCB

wow, Billups is good. Real good.


----------



## AJC NYC

I could care less who is MVP unless he is a Net


----------



## HB

Yup Chauncey is officially unreal


----------



## Jizzy

Is Chauncy Billups this evil?


----------



## fruitcake

Rj Please Undercut Him


----------



## XenoSphere

Ol' Big Teeth just can't miss.


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets


----------



## JCB

Billups likes to **** us over doesn't he. Last year, undercuts RJ. Now, look what he's doing.


----------



## pinoyboy231

cmon rj teach billups a lesson


----------



## Petey

Carter has the ball.

Bad pass to Krstic.

Carter has 8 turnovers now.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## XRay34

VC so lost this game


----------



## Vincanity15311

VC 8 turnovers


----------



## GM3

Another bad pass by VC 8 Turnovers Man, I dont like the vibe right now.


----------



## fruitcake

what the hell


----------



## wonka137

wow looks like carter is having another good game :| can we trade him yet?


----------



## XenoSphere

8 turnovers is simply unacceptable. And a big call in our favor, yeesh!


----------



## Petey

YES!!!

Prince called on the offense as he takes Collins down. LOL

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Kidd For Mvp


----------



## GM3

Offensive foul on Tay, thank god

under a minute to play we need a shot here co

Kidd with 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

88-84


----------



## Vincanity15311

KIDDDD FOR THREEEe..making up for um ya that other game we wont talk about


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets r a team u don't want to **** with when they're leading after 3 quarters. But then again Chauncey is Mr. Big Shot


----------



## JCB

haha, take that!


----------



## Petey

Kidd forces it down too!

HUGE 3!

Nets back up 4!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

watch them hit a 3 or 3 point play now

billups i bet that little pos


----------



## AJC NYC

And I Say Jason Kidd For Mvp


----------



## CaptainFunk

VINCE NOOOOOOOOOO COME ON He's gotta make it up next time he gets the ball on the other end.


----------



## Noodfan

Look who is the star of our team...


----------



## XenoSphere

J-Kidd is god. :allhail:


----------



## JCB

I love you Jason!

And where was this is Seattle?


----------



## NR 1

in your face pistons :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

neoxsupreme said:


> *The Nets r a team u don't want to **** with when they're leading after 3 quarters*. But then again Chauncey is Mr. Big Shot


I had totally forgot about that.

A win here would show huge character...

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Jason!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brasil

JAson Kidd I love you (in a heterossexual way).

:cheers:


----------



## Vincanity15311

Carter with the DEFENSE


----------



## fruitcake

big steal


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets!!!


----------



## GM3

We need to play this down to 0 secs. This aint over until the bell sounds

44 secs

RIP loses it and they foul Kidd, YES!!!

A matter of shooting free throws now.


----------



## Petey

Hamiton loses it.

Jefferson gets it, gives it to Kidd.

Rip called on the foul.

36 to play.

Kidd on the line for the 1st time tonight.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

Every time i say that we are gonna win except for one time i said it we do win


----------



## HB

Jason Kidd Player of the game
Kristic supporting actor award LOL


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits both.

Nets up 6, time out.

DAMNIT!

Speed the game up...

The Sheild is on in 15...

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Pistons r just so nervous now!


----------



## HB

Vince you mssed up big with those turnovers but that steal was lovely


----------



## Air Fly

VC with a clutch defensive play. :banana:


----------



## GM3

Carter15Nets said:


> watch them hit a 3 or 3 point play now
> 
> billups i bet that little pos


You are one of the most negative guys ive never met man, come on, whether were up by 9 or down by 9 you gotta cheer for the team.


----------



## fruitcake

wow that was retartded...rasheed?


----------



## XRay34

Nets win, VC still a joke though


----------



## Petey

Sheed misses the 3.

RJ w/ the board, and he's fouled.

Prince has fouled out.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Vince you mssed up big with those turnovers but that steal was lovely

DO NOT FOUL THE JUMPSHOOTER


----------



## Vincanity15311

Carter Turnover 9?


----------



## GM3

RJ hits both

92-84 Nets.

they turn it over but VC with another turnover 9!


----------



## pinoyboy231

This Is Nets Basketball!


----------



## Noodfan

Giving the ball to Rasheed for 3? lets talk about best team!


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets win, VC still a joke though


Your a joke too, posting only negatives about the team


----------



## fruitcake

We Win We Win We Win


----------



## Vincanity15311

Ya so... where r the "Nets are gonna killed" Sayers


----------



## Petey

RJ goes 1 of 2.

Collins with the back tap, but the Nets give it up.

Nets have a foul to give.

Rip comes up short, Cliff w/ the board.

The Crowd stands...

Nets 91-84!

Book makers know ****!

-Petey


----------



## Guest

i just got home, and when i saw the score, i thought i was dreaming...i'm not dreamin..am i?


----------



## mjm1

tHE NETS WIN THE NETS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

haha,nets will win this game, good, i think our confidence will come up !!


----------



## JCB

Yessssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Jizzy

Yes, This feels so much better against the Pistons.


----------



## justasking?

Yeah baby!!!! Nets win!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets win, VC still a joke though


You are a joke. Nets won. Thats all that should matter


----------



## NR 1

NETS WIN :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## squaleca

i cant believe we lost to seatle with the way RJ and VC played but we won tonight with the way they shot the ball!!!!!!!!!! looks like were all winners tonight except for Vinsane!!!


----------



## XRay34

Nets win, losers of 4 of 5


----------



## Air Fly

We match up well with Detroit actually, so this is a great win.


----------



## Noodfan

jizzy said:


> Yes, This feels so much better against the Pistons.


Exactly. It feels really great to beat best team at our one of worst times! This team has potantial lets use it man!


----------



## squaleca

yea your a joke he had a big d play good enuff for me!!


----------



## Net4Life

Wooooooo Nets > Detroit


----------



## fruitcake

Yay


----------



## Omega

Carter15Nets please leave and never come back. .. so annoying


----------



## AJC NYC

Kristic with the supporting actor award
He did pretty ****ing good tonight


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

hell!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOA!!! TOLD YOU GUYS NOT TO GIVE UP ON THE NETS (FINALLY I COULD THEIR NAME NOT IN DISGRACE)

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOO NETS LETS TAKE DOWN THE CAVS 6 GAME WINNING STREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

HUUUGE WIN. Now time to go watch the shield


----------



## Brasil

Great Win.

KIdd is GREAT.
Best point Guard in the NBA.


Billups, i hate you. Your mother ******.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Grandmazter3 said:


> You are one of the most negative guys ive never met man, come on, whether were up by 9 or down by 9 you gotta cheer for the team.


 he's one of those panzy's that dosn't wants only one player to have a good game.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets win, VC still a joke though


three things
why is he in your avatar
next why is he leading this team in scoring if he is a joke then what does that say for the rest of the nets
why is he considered one of the best in the league at what he does (scoring, makin teammates better)


----------



## Phenom Z28

So who was the Jason Ki...err....player of the game?


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets win, losers of 4 of 5


Even in a win you are still negative. I really really dislike negativity


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets win, losers of 4 of 5


u are such a joke. u cant even except the fact that u were wrong about us losing. Eat **** dick weed.


----------



## Vinsane

what was wrong with ben wallace


----------



## HB

Lord-SMX said:


> he's one of those panzy's that dosn't wants only one player to have a good game.


Suprisingly enough he isnt a Vince fan. Yet he has the man in his username


----------



## Jizzy

Hells mother****in yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Carter15Nets just enjoy the win


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> three things
> why is he in your avatar
> next why is he leading this team in scoring if he is a joke then what does that say for the rest of the nets
> why is he considered one of the best in the league at what he does (scoring, makin teammates better)


8 Turnovers

Joke passes down the stretch

easy missed shots

6-20 or something all together
doesnt get to line (kobe 21-23 ft tonight)
left prince open like crazy

pathetic performance blame yo boy


----------



## neoxsupreme

Wow Sheed was like 1 of 10 from 3. The Nets didn't even play all that great but still managed to win. Well when a team goes on a big winning streak like the Pistons did they're bound to screw up some time. Take that for besting the Nets league high winning streak! Hah!


----------



## 7M3

Awesome. 

Nets need to build on this.


----------



## squaleca

yea VC cares about just him self thats why he had 3 fg attempts in the second half!!!


----------



## GM3

lol we are the breaking news bulleting at ESPN NEWS, niCE!!


----------



## JCB

Carter15Nets said:


> 8 Turnovers
> 
> Joke passes down the stretch
> 
> easy missed shots
> 
> 6-20 or something all together
> doesnt get to line (kobe 21-23 ft tonight)
> left prince open like crazy
> 
> pathetic performance blame yo boy


 not to mention a huge defensive play on RIP at the end of the game.


----------



## Jizzy

This feels so mother****ing good.


----------



## JCB

jizzy said:


> This feels so mother****ing good.


 I hear ya.


----------



## HB

Come to think of it Nets just ended the Pistons' streak. LOL maybe thats why Chauncey was playing so hard. Now do the same tomorrow, and maybe I will dub them the Streak enders.


----------



## GM3

Hbwoy said:


> Come to think of it Nets just ended the Pistons' streak. LOL maybe thats why Chauncey was playing so hard. Now do the same tomorrow, and maybe I will dub them the Streak enders.


Never thought of that, we ended the Raps, Cavs, Pistons streaks.


----------



## XenoSphere

Yeah man, that felt good. Our home streak and our 3rd quarter lead streak continues. :cheers:


----------



## justasking?

This was such a huge win for the Nets!!! Its like they literally awoke from the dead! Nice intensity and aggressiveness from everyone!!! I hope this win will drive the team to reach greater heights!!! Go Nets!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd had a sparkling performance. Player of the game.


----------



## Real

Grandmazter3 said:


> lol we are the breaking news bulleting at ESPN NEWS, niCE!!


When I turned it on it said, "Kobe Bryant: 40 points vs. NYK."

Hell, that's even better! :biggrin:


----------



## Charlie Brown

I was around the whole game, but the Nets were playing too well and I didn't want to jinx things.

Great win, something to build upon. :banana:


----------



## neoxsupreme

Grandmazter3 said:


> Never thought of that, we ended the Raps, Cavs, Pistons streaks.


Yeah I forgot about those. The team should change their name to the Jersey Streak-enders.


----------



## GM3

Net2 said:


> When I turned it on it said, "Kobe Bryant: 40 points vs. NYK."
> 
> Hell, that's even better! :biggrin:


We got bumped for Kobe, damn.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Boris Diaw had his first career triple double tonight in a routing of the Iverson-less sixers. We move 1 game ahead of them.


----------



## JCB

Grandmazter3 said:


> We got bumped for Kobe, damn.


 :curse:


----------



## Lord-SMX

Net2 said:


> When I turned it on it said, "Kobe Bryant: 40 points vs. NYK."
> 
> Hell, that's even better! :biggrin:


 thats awsome


----------



## HB

Have noticed something weird about NBA fastbreak. They always talk about the team that loses, instead of the one that beats them.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> 8 Turnovers
> 
> Joke passes down the stretch
> 
> easy missed shots
> 
> 6-20 or something all together
> doesnt get to line (kobe 21-23 ft tonight)
> left prince open like crazy
> 
> pathetic performance blame yo boy


if you are worried abut kobe so much go to the lakers forum


----------



## Vincanity15311

Hbwoy said:


> Have noticed something weird about NBA fastbreak. They always talk about the team that loses, instead of the one that beats them.



wat channel is fastbreak on


----------



## Vincanity15311

n/m found it


----------



## Vincanity15311

wat did they say about the game


----------



## GM3

Wow, They are giving it to the Knicks.


----------



## Real

Grandmazter3 said:


> Wow, They are giving it to the Knicks.


Can't say they didn't deserve it. If you get blown out at home then you should expect to hear about it.


----------



## Vincanity15311

HAHA Legler chose philly to wint he division.. and GA didnt decide


----------



## GM3

Vincanity15311 said:


> HAHA Legler chose philly to wint he division.. and GA didnt decide


Tim Ledger predictions 

1) Nets will not make the playoffs last year.

2) Vince Carter, RJ duo will not co-exist.

3) And as far to our friends in Philly, Webber Iverson duo will go to the ECF. (Said last year after they got Webber)


----------



## BenGordonsDefense

Vinsane said:


> what was wrong with ben wallace



Watch enough Piston games and you get to feel their vibe. They've been out of it for a couple games and could see it on their faces. They always go through lulls. Difference is they would have lost the two games before this one coming in last season. Not surprised they lost. They've been building toward a crappy game.


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> Jeez, it's just a basketball game, no one is going to kill ghoti!
> 
> :bsmile:
> 
> -Petey


This is why I don't read the game threads. :clown:


----------



## ghoti

ghoti said:


> This is why I don't read the game threads. :clown:


Good thing the Porn Search works for CMs, though.


----------



## Phenom Z28

After the win last night the Nets are now on pace for a 44-38 season...

Vince Carter passed two on the all-time scoring list.

185. Truck Robinson - 11,988
*186. Vince Carter - 11,973*
187. Danny Ainge - 11,964
188. Mookie Blaylock - 11,962

Jason Kidd passed the NBA logo-man on the all-time rebounds list among gaurds.

7. Jerry Sloan - 5,615
*8. Jason Kidd - 5,380*
9. Jerry West - 5,376


----------

